# Some of the Sponsors of 12 days of XMAS



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This years 12 Days is looking incredible already, thanks to DW for organising this again and to the sponsors for being very very generous


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Can't wait for it too start. Thanks to Whizzer and all the sponsors for their generosity with the prizes


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Must be close...I'm getting a H**d on!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Simz said:


> Must be close...I'm getting a H**d on!!!!!:thumb:


Pmsl.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

This looks amazing. I'm sure more will get involved? Obsession wax? Bouncers? ODK?


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Really looking forward to this!!


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

The list of suppliers just gets bigger and bigger each year, congrats to everyone involved :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice 

Not the h**d on, just to avoid any potential confusion


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome. Can't wait to see the deals


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm new here what's crack ?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

A big thanks from me to all the DW Admin and all those involved with the organization of Waxstock, it gets bigger and better also its been another great year on the Forum with lots of new members, long may it continue.
A big thank you to all the sponsors who always make the Twelve days so special.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic!,thanks very much for that!.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Alfieharley1 said:


> This looks amazing. I'm sure more will get involved? Obsession wax? Bouncers? ODK?


Bouncers is there mate :thumb:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice sponsor line up


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Awesome line up of very generous sponsors. The way this keep building every year it'll have to be the 15 days of Christmas soon!:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Whizzer could the Xmas 12 days he for members with say 250posts. As like has been mentioned members may come out of the woodwork each year who have not been on for months.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Whizzer could the Xmas 12 days he for members with say 250posts. As like has been mentioned members may come out of the woodwork each year who have not been on for months.


I best get me post count up :car:

Looking forward to finding out what happens on the 12 day's of Xmas :driver:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Talidan said:


> I'm new here what's crack ?


Every year DW runs a free competition called, 12 days of xmas(i know) and each year you can enter by adding your name to the official thread, it isn't up yet, one time only! Then each day, DW draws a number and if it is your post number then you win


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Glad someone explained it


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I will post when i am god damn good and ready!!!! If lacking in sense of humour please see top gun !!!!!!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

I am in, Just not been updated yet!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Obsession Added now


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some new Sponsors added .....


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

looks good hope I'm lucky enough to win


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

If it's a shadow of last years event its going to be fantastic! Hope I have more luck this year though last year was a blank


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a great list of sponsors, people are in for some nice prizes


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Wow, that's some list of sponsors that have donated. They'd still make money here whether they donated or not and some of them are the same companies I've seen donating prizes to detailing meets for charity raffles more than once without making a big thing of it.
It's refreshing to see a group of companies that engages so enthusiastically with their customer base in such a generous way; there aren't many hobbies I have come across where you get that level of support.
Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Now that's what I call a completion :thumb: I'm with Alfie on the minimum post thing but think it should be set at 27 :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I wasnt allowed to enter last year due to being a newbie but bring it on


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Big thanks to everyone involved in this some awesome sponsor up there can't wait now


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

When does this start? Looking forward to this


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Flaffy_91 said:


> When does this start? Looking forward to this


at a guess 12 days before !!!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> It's refreshing to see a group of companies that engages so enthusiastically with their customer base in such a generous way; there aren't many hobbies I have come across where you get that level of support.
> Good luck to all who enter.


I totally agree. If only major motor manufacturers engaged so well with their customer base!

good luck all, some lucky people soon to be announced! :thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

It's an amazing line up again. Hopefully I'll be lucky this time around!


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

polac5397 said:


> at a guess 12 days before !!!


That's where your wrong. 
30th of nov-11th dec. the. They get drawn from the 12th...

Noticed it in the other thread


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

More sponsors added


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lots of Bonus prizes just come in !!!!!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another prize into the pot thanks to hdcarcare


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow thanks to the sponsors. They are really getting behind this. Looks like it's going to be great


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Missed this last year but looking forward to this year


----------

